# black snapper killing



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Fished the little t pier sat. evening and took my limit of black snapper and so did a buddy. Almost all nice 12-15 inch fish. They where eating the tiny pinfish and shrimp, if you could keep a shrimp on the hook. The wayside park pier probly isnt a secret spot right now, I would imagine the snappers are piled up around the whole bottom of the bridge and any other structure in the area. The bite totally died after about 10:00 pm when the tide went slack low so they like that moving water. Sorry, no pics.....the grill was calling louder then the camera :toast


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Were is the t pier located ?


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

How were you rigged up and which side, thanks


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Everything was as simple as possible, main line to small swivel and half ounce egg sinker, another 15 inches of 10 # braid (the snapper or maybe reds broke a few 10 # mono leaders) and a #2 owner red bait hook and a little pinfish. I cant wait to go tear em up again tues. or for sire sat afternoon. 



Heres my trick...The snapper bite goes tap..tap...tap tap...tap.... Instead of trying to set the hook on a tap I started opening the spool and holding the line in my fingers. Dont mind the taps at all, just make sure your baits hooked solid and wait for the line to slowly creep threw your fingers, give 2 or 3 feet after the taps when he finally takes it ....close the bail, crank down, then set the hook. wham, snapper. :letsparty



- ohh, and that was the little pier on the south side of the bay bridge in GB, but as i said before, im sure the tasty little snappers are all over any structure in that area.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Tom, will have to take the wife there and let her tear 

them up, she had ask me last week about that place, told her

i had never fished there before?? She is learning to much, she

wants to go when i go now, what have i done ??:doh


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Let me throw this in there. I fish there often but once you get 5 people on the end of that thing.....you may as well forget it. Because of all the rocks you can only fish the ends if your bottom fishing. I always have a back up place in mind if I plan on fishing there. 

If the t pier is crowded I normally go to the Octagon.....more room and if you aren't catching them there you can head up to bob sykes.

Good luck fellas, tight lines.


----------

